# "Platipus Rex" (sonic self portrait)



## unpopular

Had to make a "sonic self portrait" for sound design. From the paper:

"My intention with this piece was to juxtapose conflicting beats and textures into a contiguous musical soundscape. To accomplish this I used a combination of traditional step sequencing alongside complex generative sequencing, processed with varied delay effects synched to both compound and simple signatures."

Click here:

Platipus Rex by Shawn Kearney Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------

